# Has anyone else bought the Dwarfs Battalion?



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

My battalion box came in, and I feel like I'm missing something. I have the runner with the parts to make the organ gun, cannon and engineers. Then I have 10 runners that have crossbow parts, guns, banners, 3 hand weapons, 1 left arm (intended for holding gun/crossbow).

I don't mind a litttle modding, but I feel like there should be more variety. So I wanted to check before I sent an email to the seller.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like you got a duff one. Call up GW and they'll put it right. Their customer support is bulletproof.

Oh, and the word you want is 'sprues' not 'runners'.


----------



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

Azezel said:


> Sounds like you got a duff one. Call up GW and they'll put it right. Their customer support is bulletproof.
> 
> Oh, and the word you want is 'sprues' not 'runners'.


Thank you! And thank you for the proper terminology!


----------

